# Hello from france



## joel (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

My name is joel and i built some plastics models at 1/72° scale from the begining of WWII to today. I have 36 years old and i'm a nurse.
I hope your undestand my poor english and i try to put some photo's on your super forum.

Joel


----------



## imalko (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Joel and welcome to the forum. We're glad to have you with us.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2010)

Bonjour Joël et bienvenue.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 23, 2010)

G'day Joel welcome to the forum pleased to have you join us and look forward to seeing some of you models.


----------



## shadow81 (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome Joel. 
I`m new too. I`m hope don`t do a mess because i`m not "very expert" with the computer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

G'day Joel welcome from down under...


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome Joel


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Joel. Don't worry about the language problem, some people who's native language is English
don't do that well. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the family Joel!


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Joel! Post away!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum to both of you guys!


----------



## Torch (Feb 23, 2010)

Bonjour Joel...........


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Joel, and welcome from England.


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2010)

Bonjour Joel! Welcome to the forum! (To Shadow81 too !)

Evan


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2010)

Bonjour - welcome aboard Joel


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Bonjour Joel, et bienvenue . 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

